# Ireland Touring



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Following my successful tour of Scotland earlier this year, I am now planning to tour Ireland in 2012. Whilst I have had a preliminary look at member's "Blogs" I do not know how to find any relative to Ireland, anyone here that can name me a member who has written a "Blog" on Ireland.

Many thanks in anticipation

Jenny


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

You could check through the Ireland Touring forum. There might be mention of some blogs there.

It might be better if this thread was transferred there.

Chris

_Mods Note:
Moved to Ireland Touring forum now, thanks Chris._


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Not a members blog but this one is worth a browse

http://beta.offexploring.com/campereurope/blog

If you need info on Galway/Mayo ,in particular, feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

I also enjoyed reading this one by Sallytrafic

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-293.html


----------

